# Hand held GPS?



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I do alot of fishing out in Flamingo Biscayne Bay etc. I never really used a GPS. I am looking into fishing more in the backcountry and 10,000 islands. What handheld GPS would be best?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I asked a similar question a while back and everyone kept saying stick with Garmin. I decided to go play with a few at the stores and after seeing how crappy some of the other guys were built, especially lowrence, I decided on a Etrex venture HCx.
Problem with Garmins is the really crappy base map that is built into them, they want you to buy there map chips, but a quick search on the net saved me $150. Here is the other topic where I show you how to get the free maps.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1299454967

The Mapsource program the Garmins use is easy to learn and easy to use when plotting a trip. As far as the GPS unit itself is concerned, it works very well and is really accurate, I'd say it's never more then maybe 10-15ft off. Hope this helps some.


----------

